# Help with a Site



## flashstar (Mar 17, 2008)

I just got up a new website for the company that I'm working for. Do you have any suggestions for the layout and technical aspect? I designed it with Joomla.

www.ontoorthopedics.com

Thanks!


----------



## Kreij (Mar 17, 2008)

Site looks good.

I am not sure why you put "Welcome to the front page", followed by "Welcome to our practice".

Why not just put "Welcome to Onto Orthepedics"?


----------



## flashstar (Mar 17, 2008)

We're trying to get away from the ontoorthopedics name. I'll look into fixing that redundancy though.

Thanks.


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 17, 2008)

The right column of articles needs it margins fixed, the text is cutting off for me. Other than that, nice site! Also take the title off the banner at the bottom that says "News Flash"


----------



## Kreij (Mar 17, 2008)

flashstar said:


> We're trying to get away from the ontoorthopedics name.



Are you planning on getting a diffferent domain too (since ontoorthopedics is your domain name) ?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 17, 2008)

i like it but why have two menus? you have one on the top then another running down the left side. why not just the one?


----------



## Kreij (Mar 17, 2008)

Mrw is right. I hadn't notice it at first, but when I resize the browser the right side article column starts cutting off text.

You may also want to add a little space next to the picture in the right side columns so that the text isn't right up against it. It should look like the top golf picture does.


----------



## flashstar (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks again for the tips. I removed "newsflash" from the newsflash bar, adjusted the picture spacing on the top right article, removed the redundant "welcome to the practice" message, and removed the second main menu. 

I noticed that when I resize the page so that it's very small that the text on the right column gets cut off. I can't really do much about that since it's more of an issue with the template. It shouldn't affect most people though because you really have to make the window small to get that problem.

I've been wondering what I can put in the far left menu column where the "main menu" used to be. Maybe I could also replace the "polls" section on the right with a medical news ticker...


----------



## Kreij (Mar 17, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, Why do you have the doctor's degrees listed as "MD, PA" (Physician's Assistant?) on top and listed as "MD, PhD" in the text?

I still don't like "Welcome to the Front Page"  Sounds odd. Should be the name of the practice or something. Just my opinion.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 17, 2008)

Instead of "Welcome to the Frontpage" how about "Welcome, How Can we Help You?" Like the receptionist would when you walk through the door


----------



## flashstar (Mar 17, 2008)

I've been trying to fix the "Welcome to the front page". You're right, it should be welcome to the practice. MD, PA is the title of the company. Onto Orthopedics is just a name that we use. I'm trying to figure out what title he wants.

That's a neat idea Lotus. I'll see what he thinks.


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 17, 2008)

The message still cuts out and I'm running 1280x1024 on a 17" LCD at work.


----------



## flashstar (Mar 17, 2008)

It appears to me that Internet Explorer has problems with the right column cutting off. I'll try to tweak the settings a bit. Thanks for alerting me to that. I finally found out how to change the page title.


----------

